
Ask HN: Anyone else experiencing this Google search bug? - ayoubElk
It happens when I run a search in google about a movie&#x2F;tv show.<p>The error in the console is: `Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property &#x27;toString&#x27; of undefined`<p>Screenshots: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;iOvKhVl
======
barbegal
No, which browser are you using?

~~~
ayoubElk
Chrome.

Interestingly, it only happens when private browsing.

~~~
copperx
Can you confirm all extensions are disabled on the incognito window?

~~~
ayoubElk
I just disabled them one by one and it looks like `Freezetab` extension is
what's causing the issue.

